

Does Team Size Impact Code Quality? - MattRogish
http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2014/05/21/does-team-size-impact-code-quality/

======
unfunco
I'm glad you mentioned that SLOC in a project needs to be considered, I was
reading the article and thinking about how many people have uploaded a
skeleton Rails app just to check out the features of Code Climate – more
developers leads to more code, which is ultimately likely to increase
complexity and churn and reduce the GPA.

I really like CC btw – well designed and provides value, however – I don't
have enough going on to justify the rather high-price tag at the moment, to me
I feel it provides less value than GitHub, but it's more than 3x more
expensive based on my plan.

